# Divx and Xvid non si vedeono [riaperto purtroppo]

## Thundah

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare? Sotto le proprietà del file vedo che è un divx, ho il codec installato ma.. aimé non vedo nada.. né con mplayer, né con kmplayer, né con xine

Thx MauroLast edited by Thundah on Mon Jul 12, 2004 5:14 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Cagnulein

provato ad installare i win32codec? io ho risolto così  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> provato ad installare i win32codec? io ho risolto così 

 

Ma e' una dipendenza di mplayer, strano se non te l'ha installato suito.

----------

## Thundah

Ho installato anke quello.. ma non va.. e non so cosa fare.. non voglio tornare a windows.. :S

Mauro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

mplayer dice qualcosa quando tenti di guardare quel divx o xvid?

----------

## Cagnulein

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma e' una dipendenza di mplayer, strano se non te l'ha installato suito.

 

a dir la verità non sono stato io a risolvere in questo modo, l'ho consigliato ad un mio amico di verificare se fossero effettivamente installati...li ha emersi e tutto è partito...magari aveva fatto qualche cacchiatina lui  :Razz: 

----------

## Thundah

Lo apre.. e sento l'audio.. ma non vedo nada.. nero..

è come se mancasse il codec.. che invece è installato... 

Mauro

----------

## Cagnulein

per caso hai installato il codec xvid dopo mplayer o cmq dopo il player che usi? non vorrei dire una "cagata pazzesca", ma non potrebbe aiutare un bel emerge playercheusi ?

----------

## Thundah

si ho fatto ciò, ma ora ho tirato giu vlc col portage, e anke kuel player non visualizza il video.. solo l'audio.. :S

Mauro

----------

## gaffiere

ma ti dà questo problema solo con un dato file o con tutti?

per vedere gli errori dei player prova a lanciarli da shell: player nomefile

se il file lo fà incazzare dovrebbe stamparti qualcosa a video

see ya

----------

## Thundah

ecco l'output di mplayer

Playing [S05E01-02] Streghe - Una sirena di nome Phoebe.avi.

Cache fill:  2.73% (229376 bytes)    AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [DX50]  640x512  24bpp  25.000 fps  1090.2 kbps (133.1 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 16000->192000 (128.0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 640 x 512 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.25:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 640x512 => 640x512 Planar YV12

 :Crying or Very sad:  Mauro

----------

## randomaze

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VO: [xv] 640x512 => 640x512 Planar YV12
> 
> 

 

Sembrerebbe a posto...

Lo fa solo con quello o con tutti i divx?

Hai provato a cambiare driver di uscita (qualcosa tipo: "mplayer -vo x11 nomefile.avi")

Da windoze quel divx si vede correttamente? Anche con VLC per win?

----------

## tweye

ciao,

anch'io proverei con un altro driver.

p.es. una volta ho risolto un problema di colori sfalsati via tightvnc con:

mplayer -vo sdl ...

----------

## Thundah

Col comando:

mplayer -vo x11 \[S05E01-02\]\ Streghe\ -\ Una\ sirena\ di\ nome\ Phoebe.avi

funziona, ma vedo i colori sballati..

cmq non riesco a vedere nemmeno mpg e wmv...

 :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output di

```
# emerge -pv mplayer
```

----------

## tweye

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Col comando:
> 
> mplayer -vo x11 \[S05E01-02\]\ Streghe\ -\ Una\ sirena\ di\ nome\ Phoebe.avi
> 
> funziona, ma vedo i colori sballati..
> ...

 

colori sballati?

insisto:

mplayer -vo sdl \[S05E01-02\]\ Streghe\ -\ Una\ sirena\ di\ nome\ Phoebe.avi

 :Idea: 

----------

## randomaze

 *tweye wrote:*   

> insisto

 

Prima di fargli usare il driver sdl sarebbe opportuno verificare che sdl sia tra le use, come suggerito da fedeliallalinea  :Wink: 

----------

## tweye

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *tweye wrote:*   insisto 
> 
> Prima di fargli usare il driver sdl sarebbe opportuno verificare che sdl sia tra le use, come suggerito da fedeliallalinea 

 

 :Shocked:  right  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Thundah

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4  -3dfx -3dnow +X -aalib +alsa +arts                                  -bidi -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -dvb +dvd +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif                                  -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live +mad -matroska -matrox +                                 mpeg -nas +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss -samba +sdl -sse +svga -theora +truetype                                  -v4l -v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid  213 kB

Total size of downloads: 213 kB

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io lo riemergerei con la USE xvid e poi riemergerei anche xv

```
# USE="xvid" emerge mplayer

# emerge xv
```

----------

## Thundah

Wei, non funziona ancora.. cmq non riesco a vedere dvd,divx,avi,mpwg,wmv,.. nadaaaa!  :Sad:  sono triste

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quoto un mio vecchio post

 *Quote:*   

> Leggendo un thread francese ho letto che per fare andare xv ci vuole il modulo (nel file di configurazione di xorg o xfree)
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Thundah

Non ho capito che fare.. cmq puo essere che è colpa del fatto che ho attivato i drivers ati sul kernel e poi ho installato quelli della ati?

Thx Mauro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Non ho capito che fare.. 

 

Semplicemente editare il tuo xorg.conf (o XF86Config) e sotto la sezione "Module"  aggiungere Load        "extmod"

----------

## Thundah

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

C'è qualcosa di buggy? Dri e glx assieme...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so e' solo una prova. Commenta le linee

```
#SubSection "extmod"

#Option "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension

#EndSubSection 
```

e aggiungi solo

```
Load        "extmod
```

 *Quote:*   

> C'è qualcosa di buggy? Dri e glx assieme...

 

Che scheda video hai?

----------

## almafer

mi intrometto un attimo.

che problema c'è ad inserire sia dri che glx?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *almafer wrote:*   

> che problema c'è ad inserire sia dri che glx?

 

Solo con nvidia

----------

## almafer

ah ok, per un attimo avevo sperato per la mia igp sul portatile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thundah

Non capisco.. io cmq ho implementato i drivers del kernel della ati e poi ho anche installato i drivers ati con emerge ati-drivers.. centra qualcosa?

Mauro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Non capisco.. io cmq ho implementato i drivers del kernel della ati e poi ho anche installato i drivers ati con emerge ati-drivers.. centra qualcosa?

 

Non dovrebbe... comunque se usi gli ati-drivers non dovresti usar quelli nel kernel. Che scheda hai?

----------

## Thundah

Ma quindi mi conviene ricompilare il kernele togliere il supporto ati? E tengo solo gli at.drives..

Altro problemino che ho è il DVI... non riesco ad usare tale cavo.. vedo il monitor nero..  :Sad: 

Mauro

----------

## Thundah

Ho risolto il problema, ho fatto un emerge con le flags che richiedeva.. scusate la mia ignoranza e perdonatemi per il tempo che vi ho fatto perdere.. ho appena iniziato a usare gentoo linux.. 

Mauro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ho risolto il problema, ho fatto un emerge con le flags che richiedeva..

 

Puoi spiegare un po' meglio per i posteri? Inoltre metti il tag [rosolto] al titolo.

----------

## Thundah

ho fatto un: emerge vp mplayer

e poi USE=" flag trovate" emerge mplayer

----------

## Thundah

Amici, ho reinstallato gentoo (il motivo non è rilevante)  e ho dato il seguente comando:

USE="-3dfx -3dnow X -aalib alsa arts -bidi -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -dvb dvd encode esd -fbcon -ggi gif -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -joystick jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live mad -matroska -matrox mpeg -nas nls oggvorbis opengl oss -samba sdl -sse svga -theora truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xinerama xmms xv -xvid" emerge /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_pre4.ebuild

come potete vedere ho tenuto conto dei vari flag, ottenuti con emerge -vp ...

I codec divx e xvid sono installati, i win32codecs anke eppure riesco solo a sentire l'audio, di video non ne vedo neanche uno... non so piu che fare..

Grazie per l'aiuto, Mauro

----------

## zUgLiO

Era successa anche a me una cosa simile, dopo aver emerso xine e tutti i relativi codec vedevo solo una bella finestrella blu (l'audio si sentiva).

Ho provato a lancuare ldconfig , env-update, update-modules, insomma qualsiasi cosa.  :Smile: 

Risultato al successivo reboot tutto funzionava..vedi se è cosi anche per te   :Laughing: 

----------

## Thundah

 :Sad:  non va..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che video output usi?

----------

## Thundah

In che senso che videooutput uso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> In che senso che videooutput uso?

 

Vai nelle preferenze e vedi il video output cosa usi (xv, x11, sdl,...)

----------

## Thundah

Sorry :s

----------

## Thundah

Oila, tu conosci un certo gnu-statix, vero? Ho visto che ha il tuo contatto in msn...

Posso aggiungerti ankio? Con che email?

Thx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Posso aggiungerti ankio? Con che email?

 

Ti ho mandato un pm

----------

## shanghai

Ma scusa, come pensi di riuscire a vedere divx e xvid se tra le tue flags campeggiano due bellissimi MENO?

"... -divx4linux [...] -xvid"

Chi di flag risicate ferisce...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fai una bella cosa, emergi ufed, lancialo e verifica se hai attivate le flag dvd avi mpeg divx4linux e xvid. Prima di continuare cerca se ci potrebbero essere altre flag che fanno al caso tuo.

Dopo aver cambiato le tue use, rifai l'emerge usando il comando

emerge -uD mplayer

e per sicurezza poi puoi anche dare un 

emerge -uD world 

Vedrai "emergere" le librerie mancanti (perché quando non si vede il video, si tratta o di programmi o di librerie)... una di esse dovrebbe chiamarsi divx4linux, ed è quella che entra in gioco quando senti l'audio e non vedi il video...

Puoi anche utilizzare un programmino chiamato GUFO (cerca sul forum) con cui ricompilare i pacchetti che contengono le flag che hai modificato: in questo modo tutti gli elementi del tuo sistema "sapranno" del tuo interesse per i video...

----------

## Sbriglie

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Ma scusa, come pensi di riuscire a vedere divx e xvid se tra le tue flags campeggiano due bellissimi MENO?
> 
> "... -divx4linux [...] -xvid"
> 
> Chi di flag risicate ferisce... 
> ...

 

In realtà quelle due flag non dovrebbero essere necessarie per vedere divx e xvid. io non ce le ho e funzionano, quelle due flag usano i codec divx proprietari per linux e xvid dal sito xvid.org, invece di usare quelli forniti da mplayer. euse -i xvid o divx4linux per maggiori info.

----------

## Thundah

Ciao amici, ho smerdato mplayer con le flag divx4linux e xvid, ma non va nada.. sempre il solito problema.. in mplayer se uso il driver xv sento solo l'audio, con x11 vedo anche il video ma i colori sono sballati.. :S

Snif snif Mauro

----------

## pinguinoferoce

e provare a compilare manualmente mplayer senza usare portage?

o magari prova una vecchia versione ....

ah......

solitamente quando compilo qualkosa prego ....

e solitamente funge ....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> e provare a compilare manualmente mplayer senza usare portage?

 

Non la vedo come una buona soluzione

----------

## Thundah

Ciao raga, ho emerso l'ultima versione di ffmpeg e ho notato che ora sotto le impostaz di mplayer posso selezionare in uscita (per il video) oltre a xv, x11 e xvidix anche gl2 (OpenGL). Con questa modalità il video funziona (e ora anke con x11, i colori non sono piu storpi). L'unica menata è che non va il full screen....

BYez by Mauro

----------

## makoomba

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ciao raga, ho emerso l'ultima versione di ffmpeg e ho notato che ora sotto le impostaz di mplayer posso selezionare in uscita (per il video) oltre a xv, x11 e xvidix anche gl2 (OpenGL). Con questa modalità il video funziona (e ora anke con x11, i colori non sono piu storpi). L'unica menata è che non va il full screen....
> 
> BYez by Mauro

 

alcuni driver non permettono il full-screen

btw, lo schermo blu o nero che ottieni con xv sembra indicare un problema di configurazione xfree+driver

ricontrolla le opzioni radeon per xv e gli overlay nel file di conf. di xfree

qualcosa tipo "VideoOverlay", "OpenGLOverlay" etc

----------

